
OpenCV-Python Cheat Sheet: From Importing Images to Face Detection - salma-ghoneim
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/opencv-python-cheat-sheet-from-importing-images-to-face-detection-52919da36433
======
joshvm
PyImageSearch [1] is one of the best resources for doing actual stuff with
opencv. I personally find the writing style a little patronising sometimes,
but the content is excellent and kept up to date.

[1] [https://www.pyimagesearch.com/](https://www.pyimagesearch.com/)

------
pbhjpbhj
I'm not sure it's a cheat-sheet really, more a primer. Looks good though for
those who've not used OpenCV (me!).

------
ggarri
At this book you could find many good examples using opencv+python.

[https://www.packtpub.com/application-
development/opencv-3x-p...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-
development/opencv-3x-python-example-second-edition)

It explains concepts in a simple manner for beginners and it introduces cool
stuff in little steps chapter by chapter.

(It is quite cheap, but probably you could also find the pdf version free on
Internet)

------
aw3c2
I find this extremely unnerving to look at, let alone trying to process its
contents. There is huge amounts of whitespace, huge fonts, huge images, single
lines of text with more whitespace, a wide variety of font styles without any
clear hierarchy. Hardly more than 3-4 sentences on the screen at a time. And
of course useless, persistent header and footer banners that induce a feeling
of looking through a closing garage door.

And then it hit me, this is just another TED talk style Medium publishing
influencer.

Nothing of value here, just a bunch of random OpenCV examples you can just as
well find in the official docs
[https://docs.opencv.org/master/d6/d00/tutorial_py_root.html](https://docs.opencv.org/master/d6/d00/tutorial_py_root.html)

~~~
Ayeceedee
I'm someone who just took a computer vision course. I have other priorities
(namely finals in other courses), so I haven't had much opportunity to
repeatedly practice some of the more basic tasks in opencv. I wouldn't
necessarily want to pour through my old assignment code to jump-start my
memory on these tasks -- skimming through this now, I love how it's presented,
and can see myself returning to this.

What you've linked targets a different use case. I don't need to relearn the
core concepts through tutorials, and I don't need every possible config option
from the docs. I just need simple, easy-to-parse demonstrations of basic use
cases. This works for me.

>And then it hit me, this is just another TED talk style Medium publishing
influencer.

"This" is a bit of an uncharitable way of framing that person, don't you
think? Behind those blanket labels is an actual human with feelings and
motivations that you and I don't actually know. Handwaving away a person's
efforts like this is unnecessarily dismissive, imo. It smacks of "I don't like
the motivations I've assumed from you, therefore your output doesn't matter."
How would you feel it you were on the other end of that?

~~~
mud_dauber
+1. I'm at the same noob stage and appreciate easy-to-digest courses. I, for
one, am appreciative of the work.

------
mips_avatar
Nice job, this would have been nice to read through when i first started
OpenCV.

